# Zwei Einspeisungen in einem Schaltschrank



## Keeper (3 August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Aufgabe einen neuen Anlage zu projektieren. Diese Anlage stellt auch nicht mein Problem da.

Nun kam der Kunde mit der bitte an mich heran, mit der Zuleitung meiner neuen Anlage auch die direkt daneben stehende Anlage in Teilen mit Spannung zu versorgen, da dieser stark überlastet ist.

Wie kann ich in diesem Schrank die neue Einspeisung realisieren, da diese ja nicht die gesamte Anlage abschaltet, bzw wenn nur ein Hauptschalter abgeschaltet würde der Rest der Anlage weiter unter Spannung stehten.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Gecht (3 August 2007)

Schwer zu sagen ohne Details.
Gibt es z.B. die Möglichkeit einen grossen einzelnen Antrieb separat zu Versorgen?
Die Steuerung bleibt gleich, die Leistungsdrähte könntes Du mit wenig Aufwand z.B. durch Orangene ersetzen.


----------



## Steve81 (3 August 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das zulässig ist, aber wenn ja, könntest du hinter die Hauptsicherung der zweiten Spannungsversorgung einen Schütz hängen, der nur bei eingeschaltetem Hauptschalter angezogen ist.

Du könntest aber auch (das ist zumindest sicher zulässig) so einen Hauptschalter einbauen: http://www.saelzer-electric.de/de/katalog/Uebersicht_einb.asp


----------



## zotos (3 August 2007)

Entweder ich verstehe die Aufgabenstellung nicht... oder der Kunde hat einen am Schwimmer!

Also ich würde das auf jeden Fall trennen und nicht die neue Anlage mit der "alten" vermischen.
Also dem Kunden je einen eigenen Schaltschrank, für die neue und einen für den Teil der alten Anlage den er gerne neu versorgt haben möchte, schmackhaft machen. Jeder Schaltschrank einen eigenen Hauptschalter.

Und warum legt es denn für die "alte" Anlage nicht einfach eine neue Zuleitung? die Elektriker ziehen ja wohl für die neue eh eine.


----------



## Werner54 (3 August 2007)

*Kundenwunsch*

Hi, 
Es kommt in komplexen, weitverzweigten Industrieanlagen schonmal vor, daß Anlagenteile aus wichtigen Gründen von verschiedenen Zuleitungen versorgt werden müssen. Möglich ist natürlich (fast) alles, wenn der Anlagenverantwortliche ausdrücklich zustimmt. Wenn es schon sein muß, dann auf jeden Fall eindeutig einen oder mehrere Antriebe versorgen und im Schaltschrank *eindeutig trennen und kennzeichnen*.


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 August 2007)

Hallo,
so wie ich die Aufgabenstellung verstanden habe würde ich außerhalb des Schaltschranks (daneben) mit der Zuleitung in einen Verteiler (z.B. Hensel) mit zwei NH-Lasttrennern (oder was immer deiner Belastung angemessen ist) hineingehen und von dort den alten Schaltschrank und deinen neuen Schaltschrank versorgen.


----------



## nade (3 August 2007)

Gute Idee, aber dann ist immernoch, wenn die eine Zuleitung abgeschaltet wird, von der anderen her Suppes drauf.
Also wenn dann 1 Zuleitung entsprechend "fettem" Querschnitt, um beide Schränke zu speisen ziehn, oder halt bei gleicher Phasenlage den alten Schrank mit einer Doppeleinspeisung vor entsprechendem/den Hauptschalter/Schaltern versorgen.
Da dann die Frage, in wieweit eine so geMc Guyverte Lösung zulässig ist.
Anderst, wie schon gesagt, am besten einen weiteren Schaltschrank, in den ein Teil der Altanlage rein umgebaut wird, bevorzugt schwersten Verbraucher, und die Steuerzuleitungen Orange als Fremndspannung kennzeichnen, oder einfach, wenn Steuerung mit drin diese anlage über ein Bus-System neu aufgebaut versorgen.
Der Kunde ist zwar König, aber VDE ist in deutschem Elektrobereich Gesetz. Und die TAB nicht zu vergessen.
Da du projektieren sollst, würde ich vorschlagen, erstelle die dir am sichesten erscheinenden Versionen, und versuch die beste Version zu verbreiten.


----------



## zotos (3 August 2007)

Also spätestens jetzt bin ich der Meinung das hier jeder was anderes raus liest und hinein interpretiert. 

Mein Vorschlag der Kollege Keeper soll mal die Aufgabenstellung vom Kunden genauer erläutern. Wie das mit der 2. Einspeisung gemeint ist. Sonst gehen alle gut gemeinten Tipps ins Leere.


----------



## Tobi P. (3 August 2007)

Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen? Es gibt eine Bestandsanlage, deren Zuleitung überlastet ist. Jetzt kommt dazu eine neue Anlage mit neuer Zuleitung und über diese neue Zuleitung sollen Teile der Altanlage versorgt werden. Also ähnlich einer Ersatznetzeinspeisung. Problemstellung ist, dass beim abschalten einer Zuleitung der Altanlage noch Anlagenteile über die zweite Zuleitung unter Spannung stehen. Mein Vorschlag dazu wären elektrisch miteinnander verriegelte Leistungsschalter, z.b. ABB Sace Emax, so dass bei einem Schalterfall automatisch der Schalter in der anderen Einspeisung abgeschaltet wird (der Leistungsschalter der neuen Zuleitung muss dabei natürlich so angeordnet sein, dass die Neuanlage nicht abgeschaltet wird, ich hatte mal einen Fall, bei dem das dummerweise passiert ist). Ich habe so etwas schon mal gesehen, dabei hat der Leistungsschalter in der Niederspannungshauptverteilung bei einem Schalterfall auch den zugehörigen Trafoschalter in der Mittelspannung abgeschaltet, um eine Rückspeisung durch ein zweites Netzsegment zu verhindern.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Steve81 (4 August 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen? Es gibt eine Bestandsanlage, deren Zuleitung überlastet ist. Jetzt kommt dazu eine neue Anlage mit neuer Zuleitung und über diese neue Zuleitung sollen Teile der Altanlage versorgt werden. Also ähnlich einer Ersatznetzeinspeisung. Problemstellung ist, dass beim abschalten einer Zuleitung der Altanlage noch Anlagenteile über die zweite Zuleitung unter Spannung stehen. Mein Vorschlag dazu wären elektrisch miteinnander verriegelte Leistungsschalter, z.b. ABB Sace Emax, so dass bei einem Schalterfall automatisch der Schalter in der anderen Einspeisung abgeschaltet wird (der Leistungsschalter der neuen Zuleitung muss dabei natürlich so angeordnet sein, dass die Neuanlage nicht abgeschaltet wird, ich hatte mal einen Fall, bei dem das dummerweise passiert ist). Ich habe so etwas schon mal gesehen, dabei hat der Leistungsschalter in der Niederspannungshauptverteilung bei einem Schalterfall auch den zugehörigen Trafoschalter in der Mittelspannung abgeschaltet, um eine Rückspeisung durch ein zweites Netzsegment zu verhindern.
> 
> 
> Gruß Tobi


 
@Tobi
Hab die Frage genau so verstanden wie du und finde die Lösung mit dem ABB auch in Ordnung. 
Ich frage mich nur ob es zulässig ist eine Anlage nur mit einem Leistungsschalter von der Zuleitung zu trennen oder ob nicht auch ein rein mechanischer von Hand zu betätigender Hauptschalter angebracht werden muss?


----------



## Tobi P. (4 August 2007)

Nein, ein zusätzlicher Hauptschalter dürfte nicht notwendig sein. Diese Leistungsschalter lassen sich ja schliesslich auch von Hand schalten und mit einer entsprechenden Beschriftung sollte es keine Probleme geben. Interessant zu erfahren wäre noch die Größenordnung, um die es hier eigentlich geht. Dann könnte man auch konkrete Produktvorschläge machen, denn es nützt dem Fragesteller ja nichts, wenn wir hier 1600A-Schalter vorschlagen und es letztendlich nur um hundert bis hundertfünfzig Ampere geht.


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 August 2007)

Hallo,
ich muss zugebenm dass ich die Aufgabe wirklich zunächst etwas anders gelesen hatte. Nun denn ...
Sehr gut hört sich für mich der Vorschlag von Tobi P. an. 
Machbar wäre aber auch, wie es bei NSHV's gehandhabt wird. Ich habe u.U. zwei Zuleitungen, die entsprechend ihres Querschnittes abgesichert sind und fähre sie vor dem Hauptschalter phasenrichtig zusammen. Ist auch der gängige Weg, wenn man irgendwann den Querschnitt nicht mehr einfach vergrößern kann um den Mehr-Strombedarf zu realisieren bzw. um Kupfer zu sparen (2 Leitungen a 120 qmm parallel sind stärker zu belasten als eine Leitung a 240 qmm). Entscheidend bei dieser Variante ist allerdings, dass die Installation hinter dem Hauptschalter (und der Hauptschalter natürlich auch) für den Mehr-Strom ausgelegt ist. es ist ja dann ggf. nicht nur mit der Einspeisung getan.

Die auch bestehende Möglichkeit, den Hauptstromkreis der vorh. Anlage aufzutrennen ist m.E. nur dann statthaft, wenn es Schrankweise erfolgt und die Teil-Schränke mit unterschiedlichen Einspeisungen mit Seitenwänden getrennt sind.


----------

